
Show HN: Webhook – incoming webhook server to execute commands - adnanh
https://github.com/adnanh/webhook/blob/master/README.md
======
donatj
For what it's worth, I've also created a little similar tool that we use -
it's specifically for Github and does a _lot_ less for you, basically just
routing JSON bodies to the standard input of commands.

On the other hand it's quite lite and simple. About 9 out of 10 of our hooks
are written in bash using jq.

\- [https://github.com/donatj/hookah](https://github.com/donatj/hookah)

~~~
piranha
I did similar thing quite a while ago :)

[https://github.com/piranha/webhooker](https://github.com/piranha/webhooker)

------
Spivak
The amount of ads on this GH project summary is completely unacceptable.

~~~
rmetzler
Not sure if there were ads the other 11 times this was submitted as Show HN.

It's a nice little tool and I was planning to use it in production but does it
really need a Show HN submission every 20 commits?

~~~
stephengillie
Surely this could be automated. If only HN had webhooks for new submissions...

 _Show HN: New version of Pandora Nexus released. (Build #163)_

------
oliv__
Jesus since when do "free code" repositories include so many ads?

------
xwvvvvwx
why would I use this instead of aws lambda?

